# New Holland 1012 Bale Wagon- Problem and need parts!!!



## gclarkejr (Mar 19, 2012)

I recently purchased a New Holland 1012 Bale Wagon- As Is. As soon as I got it home, I hooked it up to the tractor and cranked up the pto. I didn't have bales to try it out with, so I tripped the first table manually. It worked fine, but when I tried to trip the second table manually, the table rose a few feet and got stuck. The hydraulics make a screeching sound and table seems stuck in place. I looked underneath and the hydraulic ram that works the second table has a slightly bent shaft. Could this be the problem?

Finally, I need to replace the push off feet and return springs, so I need to find a parts distributor. I live in Southern California, so its hard to find parts.

I've attached a few photos. Two photos show the second table stuck midway and the third shows the slightly bent ram shaft.

Thanks for any advice!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Give these folks a call and they will steer you in the right direction.

Regards, Mike

http://roederimp.com/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

No New Holland dealers in your area?


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

The tires tuching the load rack (third table)? might be a saftey valve it that isn't down all the way, if not carefull when loading the machine, the springs might sag enough for the tires to rub. You could clearence the load rack if needed.

Sounds to me like some kind of safty valve/ lever isn't set right.

There might be a lever to manualy control for that table, if so in needs to be set in a (auto) position i dont recall what that spot is called, otherwise it is common for them to stop in that position.

I would guess a valve is closing causing a block and the pump to labor/ make noise.

With reguard to the ram, i would use a local hydrolic shop to fix it, or if cost is a issue you can get by with a good press and carfull opperation to make it true, then put new bushings in the ram, there not that complicated.

The feet are more than likely going to have to be built from scratch, and the springs you might find something online.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Most likley the three position valve that runs the cross over single unloade option. Also runs the second table i think Been so long since I made ours into a irrigation pipe trailer dor this reason that I can't remember. Second table cylinder also runs push off feet i belive? Junk...never run right


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm not sure if the 1012 was the same as the 1010 that I used to have, but when single bale unloading, there was a brace that was needed to support the 2nd table. If someone tried to single bale unload without that brace, it might have been what caused the piston rod to get bent.

I believe that Hay Hauler is correct in that there is a lever that controls that table and needs to be in a certain position for the table to automatically cycle. My best advise would be to get the owners manual (if you don't have one already) as it contains all the tests and adjustments for the hydraulic system. The 1010 I used to have didn't have the push-off pads, so I can't help you there (other than to say that you are going to need them).


----------



## gclarkejr (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you all for the help. I'll certainly try the levers and check the valves. I do have an operator's manual and I'm in the middle of studying it nightly after work.

Here in Southern California there's not a lot of Ag in my area. My local New Holland dealer is an industrial place that didn't seem to know the first thing about a bale wagon.

Thanks again.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

gclarkejr said:


> Thank you all for the help. I'll certainly try the levers and check the valves. I do have an operator's manual and I'm in the middle of studying it nightly after work.
> 
> Here in Southern California there's not a lot of Ag in my area. My local New Holland dealer is an industrial place that didn't seem to know the first thing about a bale wagon.
> 
> Thanks again.


One thing I learned about bale wagons in my area is that the guys who run them are pretty much the only ones who know how to fix them. Every time I mention a problem with my bale wagon to the local NH shop guys, I get these blank looks... I don't think they would even know how to check the oil! The manual explains just about everything on these wagons, but it will take some time (and tinkering around) to get it all figured out.


----------

